# Kollaboratives Zeichnen



## 3TageBart (14. Feb 2009)

hallo,
ich plane derzeit ein kollaboratives Zeichenprogramm. Also wo mehrere Leute gleichzeitig zeichnen können.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich das am Besten umsetze.
Für mich ergeben sich drei mögliche Varianten:
- Jeder Benutzer hat eigene Ebene auf der er zeichnet, die Frage der Synchronisation fällt damit weg.
- Es gibt eine gemeinsame Zeichenfläche, es muss also der Zugriff darauf synchronisiert werden
 Wie kann ich dabei trotzdem ermöglichen das beide gleichzeitig ohne Unterbrechung zeichnen können?
- Jeder  Benutzer hat lokal eine Zeichenfläche, es werden nur die Mauspfade übertragen und bei jedem Anderen "nachgezeichnet"
Stell ich mir persönlich in der Umsetzung relativ kompliziert vor.

Wozu würdet ihr mir raten, hat jemand mit sowas schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie kann ich das am Besten realisieren?


----------



## 3TageBart (18. Feb 2009)

Ich wäre über Meinungen erfreut. Ich erwarte ja keine fertigen Konzepte/Lösungen...


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (19. Feb 2009)

Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung, was dein Problem angeht, aber meiner Meinung nach hört sich Variante 1 nach der am leichtesten umsetzbaren und vor allem bequemsten Lösung für den Anwender an.
Jeder hat seine Ebene(n) und kann dann selbstständig Ebenen anderer Benutzer dazuschalten bzw. ausblenden.


----------



## tuxedo (19. Feb 2009)

Wo liegt denn nun wirklich das Problem? Da es eh nur einen Zeichenthread (EDT) gibt, ist das doch kein großes Ding? 

Würde es aber so machen, wie andere es auch tun. Z.b. der Office Communicator 2007 (ja, wir müssen sowas hier benutzen):

Da gibts ebenfalls ein Whiteboard wo man mit mehreren Leuten verteilt drauf zeichnen kann. Wenn man als Zeichenwerkzeug den Stift wählt, die linke Maustaste zum zeichnen gedrückt hält, zeichnet man erstmal lokal auf seiner Ansicht. In dem moment wo man die Maustaste los lässt, ist der Zeichenvorgang beendet und die Information wird zu den anderen übertragen und dort angezeigt.
Somit splittet sich alles in "Tasks" auf die nacheinander vom EDT abgearbeitet werden können. 

Von der Usability her ist es aber vllt. auch praktisch mehrere Ebenen zu haben die man ein und ausschalten kann. Nur um unterscheiden zu können was wer im Verbund fabriziert hat.

- Alex


----------

